# Apprentice liscence



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

What is an apprentice liscence, and who qualifies for it ?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Apprentice Hunting License
A person who does not have a hunter safety certificate may purchase an apprentice hunting license. To purchase this license you must have, in your own name, a valid Michigan Driver License, state of Michigan ID card or DNR Sportcard. An apprentice hunter may purchase this license for two license years before he or she must successfully complete a hunter safety course. The apprentice hunting license is available to residents and nonresidents.

Apprentice hunters under age 17, when afield, must be accompanied by a parent, guardian or someone 21 or older designated by their parent or guardian. This individual must possess a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter. "Accompanied by" requires the adult to be able to come to the immediate aid of the apprentice and stay within a distance from the apprentice that permits uninterrupted, unaided visual and verbal contact. Apprentice hunters 17 and older, when afield, must be accompanied by someone 21 or older, who possesses a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter.

A person may accompany no more than two apprentice hunters while hunting.


heres the link I copied and pasted. . . http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_14518-32236--,00.html


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Apprentice Hunting License
> A person who does not have a hunter safety certificate may purchase an apprentice hunting license. To purchase this license you must have, in your own name, a valid Michigan Driver License, state of Michigan ID card or DNR Sportcard. An apprentice hunter may purchase this license for two license years before he or she must successfully complete a hunter safety course. The apprentice hunting license is available to residents and nonresidents.
> 
> Apprentice hunters under age 17, when afield, must be accompanied by a parent, guardian or someone 21 or older designated by their parent or guardian. This individual must possess a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter. "Accompanied by" requires the adult to be able to come to the immediate aid of the apprentice and stay within a distance from the apprentice that permits uninterrupted, unaided visual and verbal contact. Apprentice hunters 17 and older, when afield, must be accompanied by someone 21 or older, who possesses a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter.
> ...


Don't overlook the supervision part. Pretty much sums it up.....


----------

